# Aeon Flux (2005)



## Dave (Dec 9, 2004)

If, like me, you've never heard of MTV's _Ã†on Flux_ then these websites will bring you up to speed: http://www.sadgeezer.com/aeon/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111873

Created by Peter Chung (Chronicles of Riddick) Ã†eon Flux is a mysterious and amoral secret agent from the country of Monica. Her motives or background are left unexplained, as are those of her her antagonist/love, Trevor Goodchild.

"Aeon Flux" is set 400 years in the future in a world where humans have nearly been wiped out by a virus, with the remains of mankind living in a city encased in a protective bubble. The title character, an acrobatic superheroine, is assigned to kill the government leader. 

The animated TV series is now to become a live action film starring Charlize Theron and directed by Karyn Kusama. No release date as yet!



> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *Helmer Loved Flux Instinct*
> 
> ...



Anyone want to tell me more about this? It sounds like a cross between Judge Dread, Lara Croft and Jeremiah to me. Was it a comic book before it became an animation?


----------



## Kanazaka (Feb 18, 2005)

As far as I know, *Aeon Flux* was always an animated series up until now.  I watched it often when it was on MTV in the mid to late 1990s, and liked it mostly for the cool art and bizarre action sequences.  Therefore, I'm wary of the new film because I recently read that the filmmakers plan on emphasizing realism--so the stunts won't be too daring and Charlize Theron won't be wearing a skimpy outfit  .


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 21, 2005)

*Aeon Flux*

http://www.aeonflux.com/

Will this movie suck? Opinions are divided. Charlize Theron will probably do fine, but will the film be damaged by the absence of bare-all g-strings? Who can say? I certainly can't. The only certainty is that this film will possibly, nay, probably, rip-off the Matrix.

I hope I don't have to take a bliss-pill after seeing it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmm. It could be fun, I suppose. The trailer seems ok.


----------



## jjbrainstorm (Jun 24, 2005)

I was a little dubious when I heard they were adapting the animated series into a live action film. But I think the website has won me over. It seems like their take on Aeon Flux will be different but interesting in its own way.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know what to think of it just yet. The animated version left a picture in my mind that I'm not so sure can be replaced by live action or Charlize Theron. The trailer for the video game looks interesting, but I'm not into a lot of video gaming so it doesn't do much to sway my line of thinking.


----------



## jjbrainstorm (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the backstory that they have fleshed out, at least what has been revealed so far on the site. The combination of Charlize Theron and director Karyn Kusama is also interesting. The game trailer was very well done, but I agree that doesn't mean much for the film. I think it will be good, I know I want it to be good. 

Scanner Darkly is another strange sc-fi flick I am looking forward to. Have you seen the trailer for it yet? Very interesting style of rotoscope animation.

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=trailer&id=1808626786


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

jjbrainstorm said:
			
		

> I like the backstory that they have fleshed out, at least what has been revealed so far on the site. The combination of Charlize Theron and director Karyn Kusama is also interesting. The game trailer was very well done, but I agree that doesn't mean much for the film. I think it will be good, I know I want it to be good.
> 
> Scanner Darkly is another strange sc-fi flick I am looking forward to. Have you seen the trailer for it yet? Very interesting style of rotoscope animation.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=trailer&id=1808626786http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=trailer&id=1808626786


 
I always knew Keanu Reeves wasn't real. LOL... Now that looks interesting. Why couldn't they have done something like that with Aeon Flux? That way you can put Theron in a g-string without actually putting her in one. LOL...


----------



## jjbrainstorm (Jun 24, 2005)

I wouldn't argue if they wanted to put Charlize Theron into a Aeon Flux 2 piece, but I think they might be trying to go for something a little more highbrow.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Aeon Flux*

*I saw this film on its opening night this weekend, my partner used to watch the animated series before he met me so he was quite adament that we would be watching it.

I thought the film was ok, I followed it although I found it a bit difficult never seeing the cartoons.

Im just wondering how accurate it was to the tv series as to me, even never seeing the series before , the film seemed somewhat rushed.
*


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 19, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I saw this film on its opening night this weekend, my partner used to watch the animated series before he met me so he was quite adament that we would be watching it.*
> 
> *I thought the film was ok, I followed it although I found it a bit difficult never seeing the cartoons.*
> 
> *Im just wondering how accurate it was to the tv series as to me, even never seeing the series before , the film seemed somewhat rushed.*


I've only seen the animated series Kye a few years back and quite liked it as I like a lady who can kick some butt....

I didn't know they were even making a film, is it a blockbuster, low budget, mainstream release, star any voices of well known actors etc..???...


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*The film is a pretty big blockbuster, I think it was huge in America.

It stars Charlize Theron (clad nearly all the time in tight leather) as Aeon and Marton Csokas as Trevor Goodchild.
I recommend u see it if u were a fan of the series GOLLUM.*


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Here is a link to a review:*

http://www.timeout.com/film/83359.html


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 19, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *The film is a pretty big blockbuster, I think it was huge in America.*
> 
> *It stars Charlize Theron (clad nearly all the time in tight leather)*


*DROOL*.............  

Thanks for the update....


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thought you would like that little input Gollum dear, lol *


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 19, 2006)

Care to try a review, Kye?

I havent seen it yet, nor have I followed the cartoon (or anime?). I listened to J. Ross' rundown, and he ran it down just a bit...

I doubt I'll see it on the big screen, but then I aught not to expect anything one way or the other . I dont mind a good action movie, but eye-candy alone doesnt work on this old codger...


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 19, 2006)

Its not out down in Oz yet but from what I gather its BAD. Catwoman bad!(and she was in leather too)


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 20, 2006)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> Its not out down in Oz yet but from what I gather its BAD. Catwoman bad!(and she was in leather too)


Err... in that case might wait for it to come to DVD despite the leather attraction....


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 20, 2006)

I've not seen it but Wossy (Jonathan Ross) who presents Film 2006 over here completely slated it and said the film didn't have as much depth as the cartoon and not to bother going to see it.

I normally agree with Wossy's points of view so will not be seeing this film, even if Charlize is all leathered up!!!

xx


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 20, 2006)

*The film isnt that good, there is something about the cinema that makes films seem abit better than they really are.
I really didnt like the way the film was rushed either.* 
*I agree with you about Wossy, he is generally spot on with films.*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2006)

i've taken this on mothers amazon rentals. I'm not sure if it was diabolical or brilliant. I enjoyed bits of it, but found it a bit *meh*, underdone?, in some places.There were some intersting ideas and concpets. I'm not familiar with the cartoons, but from the clips in the special features, sorry boys, charlize is far more modestly robed. i think they were trying to be 'arty' with it. And i got horribly annoyed by the special features (i think that may be why i was a bit put off actually) in which they repeatedly said it was a love story and not like usual sci-fi. as if they would only be associated with the film if it wasn't sci-fi (the writers and directors). the locations, shot in berlin, were beautiful and the stunts very nice.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 14, 2006)

It was a laugh, but i wouldn't pay for it


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought the woman with 4 arms was hilarious, not to mention economical.
She couldn't buy shoes - no wonder she was so angry.


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2010)

I had avoided this until now due to the bad reviews and comments, but it is worth watching on TV. The premise of cloning and genetic memories is complete rubbish, but it does have some good ideas - such as the very handy woman. Many of the ideas are not original, but it does use them together well. Bregna and the Wall and the Chairman are similar in the novel "We" which itself has Biblical parallels with the escape from Paradise. Never having seen the animation I've no axe to grind there and couldn't feel that the story was rushed. 

Is visually very stunning with obviously great care taken in the costumes and scenery and stunts. Not sure about describing it as a love story though, it is a straight action film.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought this on cheapy, cheapy DVD and didn't even bother finishing it. It is awful whether you're watching it on TV for free, or paying for it. I will advise anyone not to watch this.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 27, 2010)

I must admit to rather enjoying it - I didn't try to understand it (though I did - simple enough to just click), nor did I think too deeply about it, I just sat down and watched it.

The effects are good and it's easy on the eyes.


----------



## Dale_M (Apr 27, 2010)

Have to admit I've had this DVD a couple of years, but was so put off by the first viewing that I vowed never to watch it again.   However, I just did after seeing this thread, and, to be honest, it's not as bad as I remember.  I appreciate the artiness of it better now, but boy, is the action unconvincing or what?


----------



## biodroid (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought it was a really bad movie like Ultra Violet with Milla Jovovich


----------



## bobbo19 (Apr 28, 2010)

wathced it for the second time y'day, and found it more dissapointing than the first time i saw it. but its got CHarlize Theron in a tight suit, so whose complaning?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 29, 2010)

Funnily enough I have never seen this film or the animated series. YET I have it in my DVD collection waiting for a raining day when I have nothing else to do. 
Should I elevate it to the top of the pile or near there or drop it down a little? Sounds more like the later from all your reviews, UNLESS i am into Charlize Theron!!!


----------

